# Bridle paths...to clip or not to clip...



## Kymbadina

So it just seems standard your supposed to have a bridle path. I always took it to the most literal translation..bridle PATH not super highway. I have always trimmed a halters width that's it. I know some people bend back the ear and use that as a guide. And then Arabians are even further back sometimes. But I have to wonder what's the benefit of having that chunk of missing mane?
All I can come up with is convenience for rider. Surely it isn't comfortable to have a buzz cut then have a halter/bridle pressing down on it, especially as it grows out. It just seems unnatural and unnecessary. I understand it looks neater and tidy for shows but thinking purely of the comfort of the horse.. I think I'll stop clipping mine..
Does everybody do bridle paths? Or are there others who've questioned them as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Idlepastures

I trim mine with scissors, personally, and only wide enough for the halter/headstall and fly mask. I think its uncomfortable for the mane to get pulled on or tangled up with the headstall. But that is just me.


----------



## kait18

i don't do them. it gets a we bit messy with the thicker manes because you have to adjust the hair. but its preferance. my one gelding with really thick hair hates clippers so i dont bother. my new arabian gelding already has it clipped. my other gelding could care less.  so i do it based on my horses. but it is convienent.


----------



## Poseidon

Arabians have such a huge chunk taken from their manes to emphasize the curve of their neck, which is why it's usually only done to show Arabs rather than your average, everyday one.

I personally don't cut a bridle path because I don't like the look of it, especially when it's growing back and there's a couple inches of mohawk. :lol: However, Abby has had her halter on 24/7 lately and its rubbed it's own spot off her mane..


----------



## Wallaby

I cut Lacey's with scissors (she'd be fine with clippers but I keep my clippers at home as opposed to the barn) just because, and I only make it wide enough for her bridle/nylon halter. 
If I had to choose a reason for cutting it, it'd be mostly because her forelock is already so long and thick that adding more hair to figure out after she's bridled is just a pain.


----------



## Endiku

I just recently started trimming a bridle path for Sour. I'm in the process of bridle training her, and with a thick and long as her mane is (she's a miniature horse), it was a pain to try and weave her hair out of it as I'm trying to get the bit in her mouth as I'm trying to adjust everything, as I'm trying not to poke her in the eye or nose, as I'm trying to keep her holding still 

I cut about an inch, so you really can't even tell that she has a bridle path unless she's completely untacked. It's just enough room for her bridle and halter to go on, and that's about it. 

I used scissors.


----------



## Kymbadina

LOL I knew there was probably a reason Arabians have longer ones. I don't really like the look either so I don't know why I've done it -_- probably because "everyone else does it" but not anymore. My paint has a thinish mane. I uses to keep it trimmed but decided to stop and see how long it will grow. I completely understand show horses. And I only ever do the area for a bridle on sale horses. Haha I tell the BO if he wants it cut differently he can do it himself. . And I understand about it getting cauggt in the mane.thankfully his mane is thin and not like big drafty manes or minis 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I don't like my horse's mane getting stuck in his bridle and his halter lays down in the spot and doesn't move back when I razor a little strip. I never do more than what is needed though.. I want him to keep as much of his mane as possible.. good defense against flies.


----------



## DejaVu

I cut the width of the bridle, and then another inch back. So it ends up about a two inch bridle path (I own a Paint).
My other retired horses I don't bother with, and every time I put a halter on them, I find myself wanting a bridle path cut, instead of a long lock of mane in the way.

I don't think either way is more comfortable than the other, but it just depends on what it easiest and preferred for the person.


----------



## HarleyWood

i do it 3/4 of their ear so i can have a bridle, and a tie down on them. or a halter and flymask and i think it looks nicer then a little one that fits a halter adn thats it. i use sissors because my horses would flip from the razor.


----------



## Tianimalz

I like the look of a well trimmed bridle path on a decent mane, so I cut Indie's back a little more than what you would for just keeping the hair out of the way (just a little longer than her ear). But any horse I would own would have a clipped bridle path because I hate pulling on their hair when taking bridles and halters on and off. I use scissors too- it's just quicker and easier if you know how to cut in a straight line xD


----------



## ShinaKonga

Mine would look nicer if my gelding would stop popping his head up to look at something every time I try to trim it. Eventually I just get tired of it and ask him if he really WANTS to get stabbed in the head with the scissors? He usually doesn't answer that.


----------



## myQHpaul

Raven has never had her bridle path cut and has the most beautiful flowing mane that I wouldn't dream of cutting it. I just pull it out from under the bridle before we ride.


----------



## Delfina

I cut it with a pair of scissors and my gelding loves it. He sees me with the scissors, put his head down and waits. He likes to have his ears rubbed while I trim.


----------



## nuisance

Ditto, I just use scissors, and cut enough for the bridle/halter.


----------



## OwnedByAlli

Alli has a bridal path about an inch wide purely because she tosses her head about if herr mane is tangled up underneath her bridal, and its easier to separate mane from forelock when quickly bridaling half and hour before dark


----------



## natisha

My new Arabian came with a growing out long bridle path. It was finally grown out when I decided to show her at halter for the experience.
I didn't want to clip it for one show so I didn't. I showed her with a 2" bridle path & won the class. I didn't clip her ears either.
This was just an open show, breed shows would have different requirements to be competitive.


----------



## smrobs

I also cut mine just wide enough for the bridle to fit. Not only does it make bridling easier, but it looks neater because I can never get the mane parted in the right spot on a horse without one LOL.

Plus, with one cut, I know that my bridle will always fit the exact same and won't be effected by how much of the mane I happen to get under it on that particular day.


----------



## JaneyWaney9

When I bought my horse, I was twelve. His prior owner taught me to bend his ear back and clip to that length. I have been doing that, but lately I've discovered that it is more of a western thing and I will go back to only doing an inch or two


----------



## New_image

I have always cut 3" paths with the clippers. (I have Quarter Horses, Thoroughbreds, Draft Horses and Minis) I think it looks cleaner. Even my brood mares are buzzed a bit. I hate pulling on there hair to get it under the bridle and it still looks like a mess. I also prefer the look of "THIS is the forelock, THIS is the mane". I think it makes for a groomed look, makes the horses throatlatch area look cleaner conformation wise. I have never shown - just always prefered the look and the hassle free bridle process.


----------



## Endurance Chica

Definitely agree on the easier bridling process. My draft girl has enough hair and is just tall enough that separating mane from forelock is the last thing I want to worry about. We havent made it to clippers yet so i just use scissors. I like the cleaner look and I usually do a bridle path the same time I take scissors to her ugly beard. I think it makes her big 'ol head look less dopey


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I generally use an ear length for mine, but for the show horses we also trim more or less depending on what's most flattering to the neck & throatlatch area. I just automatically trim the path about once a week when I'm grooming. I keep a pair of cordless clippers in my back pocket while grooming so it's handy to do it and that way we never get a mohawk. I HATE that more than anything!


----------



## SEAmom

I have always clipped a bridle path at least the length of an ear on any arab I've had. I like the look better and I like that his mane never gets tangled up and mangled up in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MahoganyBay

I braid a bridal path if the mane is thick/unruly in the bridal path area, otherwise I leave it long.


----------



## Jolly Badger

I clip a bridle path in springtime and may do touch-ups throughout the warm weather, but over the winter I allow it to mohawk-out again.

The horses are all TWHs and have long/natural manes, so it just makes a better fit for the crownpiece of the bridle/halter when there is a bridle path. One of the horses in particular has a very thick mane - oddly enough, he just has a little "sprig" of a forelock - so I've been trying to let his bridle path grow itself out, to use as kind of a forelock comb-over.:lol:


----------



## equiniphile

I use scissors and do an inch or two in width.


----------



## Bandera

One thing that has not been mentioned is that clipping the bridle path is much more comfortable for the horse. Have you ever put on a helmet and you had a chunk of hair in the wrong place and it started feeling uncomfortable or it gave you a headache? Well when we put on a bridle it is pulling down on the hair an putting un even pressure on the horses head which can give them headaches or can cause them to be uncomfortable. I clip mine only about two inches long with scissors and as close the the neck as possible. 

I hope this helps


----------



## jacyisneat

remember, horses cant feel any part of their mane. i would rather have a flat, smooth mane under the halter/bridle then a tangled, ugly mess around it.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

My mother's horse has very thin, long hair that gets tangled up in the bridle. When I used to keep the halters on all the time the hair where the halter laid rubbed off all unevenly. I got sick of it and just cut it evenly with sissors. I also have a Morgan that had a bridle path cut many years ago. It has grown out three or four inches since then and gets fairly annoying. The rest of her hair is very thick and long. It reaches down past her neck.

I grew up with my gelding and his pathetic little mane, and it would kill me on the inside to cut it. Then my Curly horse's mane is just so.. curly. She isn't even broke and doesn't have a halter on unless I'm working with her. Plus Curlies are supposed to be shown without being clipped anyway. I do not have much of an opinion on it, I guess. I haven't shown my horses yet so I will cross that bridge when it comes.


----------



## mselizabeth

I personally don't. Unless you do a lot of riding, say endurance? Or you constantly keep your horse in a halter, I don't think its nessesary. I take the time to fix the mane around my bridle so it doesn't pull or tangle.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

jacyisneat said:


> remember, horses cant feel any part of their mane.


Really??


----------



## blue eyed pony

Monty's hogged, Satin's got a bridle path which is growing out. I will re-do their bridle paths when I get a new pair of trimmers (mine died).

The horse's mane is hair. Just like us, cutting the hair doesn't hurt them at all. A correctly fitting and well-cared-for bridle won't bother the horse at all even with a bridle path that is growing out. but the leather or PVC or biothane MUST be clean and supple!!

The difference, really, between a horse's mane and a human's hair, is that the horse's follicles will release the hair. That's why pulling a mane correctly and when the horse is warm (and the follicles are therefore open) does not hurt the horse. Some horses find it irritating but it doesn't hurt. Same goes for clipping the bridle path. And they do get used to it.

For me it's a practicality thing, my horses have ALWAYS had bridle paths. If I had a horse of a breed you're not supposed to trim, I would only trim the width of the bridle or halter's crown piece - but I would still do it!


----------



## maura

I don't do any of mine. First, they all have fairly thin manes to start with, second I don't show, third, they only wear halters when I'm working with them. 

They do all have relatively short pulled manes, so it's just not a big deal to part the mane and pull the forelock foreward. 

In general I would say not to do a bridle path unless you can maintain it, nothing looks worse than the inch tall mohawk at the bridle path. 

I can see that if your horse had a thick mane or if the mane was worn long, it might be better to maintain a bridle path, but for me it's just not worth it.


----------



## Celeste

I love the look of a horse with clipped ears and bridle path but I don't do mine anymore though. I figure that the hair is there to help keep flies away. The bridle works fine with the natural mane. If I decide to go for looks, then I will start clipping again. For that matter, I don't even color my hair these days...........


----------



## COWCHICK77

Horses do not have nerve endings in the hair follicle like we do, so I don't think it is a matter of comfort for the horse.

Clipping bridle paths is a matter of preference and what is popular with your breed and discipline.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

COWCHICK77 said:


> Clipping bridle paths is a matter of preference and what is popular with your breed and discipline.


Hm, well either way it's a good desensitizing tool. 

I used to never clip bridle paths.. I didn't know what the difference was. I think I'm just gonna let it grow out. I can always clip it again if it needs to be (shows etc.)


----------



## COWCHICK77

Skyseternalangel said:


> Hm, well either way it's a good desensitizing tool.
> 
> I used to never clip bridle paths.. I didn't know what the difference was. I think I'm just gonna let it grow out. I can always clip it again if it needs to be (shows etc.)


I agree, all my personal horses are "clipper broke".

It is traditional where we live to cut a small bridle path, a saddle path and cavy mark.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

A saddle path? That is so strange... I've never heard of that before!

What they say about learning new things everyday is so true


----------



## smrobs

Now I'm curious...What in the world is a "cavy mark"?


----------



## SEAmom

I assume it is where the caveson sits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Saddle path, the mane hair is clipped off the withers where the pad sits.

Cavvy mark are notches left in the mane to indicate the horses level of training.

Snaffle bit, shaved clean no notch.
Two rein, 2 notches about an inch or apart.
Bridle horse, one notch.

This is/was done for a couple of reasons...

If you have your ranch horses turned out on the desert you can tell them apart from a Mustang.

Also if there is a lot of cowboys coming and going the new guy when he gets his string cut to him can tell what he needs to ride his horses in.

In the pictures below, you could walk out and see my black horse is in the bridle because he has one notch.(His needs to be redone, it is a little overgrown) And my bay colt is in a snaffle because he has no notches. I don't have anything in the two rein so I can't show you that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That is so weird! But super cool...


----------



## smrobs

How fascinating!! That is certainly an interesting and effective way to keep that info clear .


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

I use a scissors to cut my bridal path.. Just enough for the bridle to fit. No more. I like my horse to have as much mane as possible =)


----------



## Horsecrazy4ever

That is so cool about the saddle path


----------



## nrhareiner

Non of my horses have bridle paths not will they ever have one. There is no need for one either.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Cavvy marks: how to tell a horse's training by mane markings

That is too cool  Thanks again Cowgirl


----------



## maura

Now if only someone who explain the distincitions between snaffle bit horse, two rein horse, and made bridle horse to us clueless English riders....


----------



## lilkitty90

i do not clip a bridle path. and i had a person tell me that if you didn't clip a bridle path it makes the horse crazy because it makes the bridle pinch them.. seriously? maybe they need to check their equipment.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

lilkitty90 said:


> i do not clip a bridle path. and i had a person tell me that if you didn't clip a bridle path it makes the horse crazy because it makes the bridle pinch them.. seriously? maybe they need to check their equipment.


After reading all the replies and thinking about it, yeah you should check the equipment but I doubt a pinching bridle is the culprit *shrug* but I could be wrong. Lots of other posters don't clip the bridle paths and their horses are fine


----------



## COWCHICK77

maura said:


> Now if only someone who explain the distincitions between snaffle bit horse, two rein horse, and made bridle horse to us clueless English riders....


I will try to quickly explain otherwise you could be reading pages..lol
And sorry for hijacking the thread!

The snaffle bit, two rein and bridle are the basic three levels of traditional Vaquero horsemanship. This type of horsemanship that has been derived from the Spanish and Mexican "cowboys" has been what has defined the Great Basin Buckaroo which is most common in Nevada, Oregon and Idaho but has grown to Wyoming, Colorado, Montana, Utah. California stands as the place as where it originated from since the Spanish settlers moved up through Mexico into California.

They started horses in the hackamore or "jaquima" instead of a bit to preserve the horses mouth especially during that age when their teeth and mouth are changing. But most people now start their horses in a snaffle, then move to the hackamore. 

After the horses mouth was fully developed and was proficient in the hackamore. He was moved into a two rein. The horse wears a smaller diameter hackamore called a bosalita under a bridle. At first you mainly use the bosalita and let him just "pack" the bridle bit to get used to it then slowly introducing using the bit along with bosalita and finally completely transitioning in the bridle.

There are several different types of bridle bits which are used, but the ultimate is the spade bit. This a really misunderstood bit. To look at it, it looks very severe. Which it can be in untrained hands, but that can be said for any bit. This bit is actually very comfortable for a horse and requires very little movement to send a cue. If you see a man riding a horse in the spade you know that he is a top hand riding a well trained horse.

This method was based on the desire to make a soft, flexible responsive horse. And not in a hurry, this process may take several years, but when done right achieves just that- a soft, flexible, responsive horse.

Below are some pictures to help explain... 
The first pic is a horse in a hackamore, the second, a horse in the two rein, the third just some of the mouthpiece choices in a bridle bit, and the fourth, of how a spade bit fits in a horses mouth.


----------



## smrobs

I wish that there was a video on youtube of a true vaquero showing what a good bridle horse can do. Unfortunately, I've never been able to find a really good example.

It is truly something amazing to watch.


----------



## COWCHICK77

smrobs said:


> I wish that there was a video on youtube of a true vaquero showing what a good bridle horse can do. Unfortunately, I've never been able to find a really good example.
> 
> It is truly something amazing to watch.



Yea I know, I was trying to find something too. The best I could find was highlights from the Califonios Ranch Roping. It mostly highlights the roping which is way cool, the roping shots are awesome but I was hoping to find something where you could really see the horsemanship.


----------



## Courtney

My mare is a pasture diva at the moment, but I like to scissor-trim a bridle path on her. Her mane is thick and always gets tangled when I halter her, so I like to keep that area neat and clean. I do about 3/4 the length of her ear.


----------



## bonyroany

Old, but why not?

I believe that stubble would not feel good when it is rubbed against, and I really DON'T like the look of a bridle path, so my horses are au naturel.


----------



## bonyroany

lilkitty90 said:


> i do not clip a bridle path. and i had a person tell me that if you didn't clip a bridle path it makes the horse crazy because it makes the bridle pinch them.. seriously? maybe they need to check their equipment.


I've heard this too! I would imagine a bridle as a headband. I would much rather wear a headband with hair underneath than with a buzzcut!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Horses do not have nerve endings in their hair follicles like humans.


----------



## BlooBabe

I do it for my draft because he mane is so thick and long it easier to cut one than to fight with his mane and forelock and it messes with the fit of his bridle it's so thick. I do it for my QP because he came with one and never really grew out. It grows like and inch every 6-8 months so I just keep it short.


----------



## MurrayLover12

I keep it trimmed, but it's not necessary just make sure the mane dosen't get all tangled in the headstall


----------



## Dead Rabbit

i cut a bridle path. looks good, nice and clean. much easier to halter and bridle up.


----------



## Crescent

I cut a bridle path on crescent he has such an annoying mane that I just got tiresome of sorting through all the hair😒
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eclipse295

I use clippers and keep my mare's bride path at about 2-3 inches wide and keep it short. So much easier even just trying to get halters on(I don't often use the halters with the throat latch hooks because I've had them break too many times) 
The only horse I don't clip a bridle path on is my appaloosa mare because I roach her mane, so the point would be mute.


----------



## SouthernRider98

I would tend to clip mine because it helps me not be so OCD on the hair laying down perfectly. I do mine 2 to 3 inches from the pole.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I clip my QH mare's bridle path. I clipped my Paint gelding's too. I just prefer the look of it.


----------



## blue eyed pony

It's really annoying me that I can't do my new girl's bridle path... she won't even let me halter her at the moment, forget clippers or even scissors anywhere near her! hahaha I much prefer the look of a neat bridle path to a "natural" mane.


----------



## bonyroany

COWCHICK77 said:


> Horses do not have nerve endings in their hair follicles like humans.


I know, but it would seem that the bridle would rub the stubble, which would irritate the skin, if you know what I mean.


----------



## bonyroany

I personally do not care for the look of a bridle path, but that is just me.


----------



## SorrelHorse

If I'm not showing I just trim it down with scissors, but before every show I go ahead and clip them ear's length back.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Aaaaaggghhh the worst is when someone just keeps clipping that bridle path longer and longer and before you know it, the darned thing is 4" long! Always best to clip/trim toward the forelock so that you don't keep slowly getting longer and longer!


----------



## 1322271927queen

I think having a bridle path keeps the bridle from sitting wrong in the horses mouth (bit too high in the mouth or sitting uneven). Having a lump of hair stuck under the bridle probably makes it not fit as well.


----------



## COWCHICK77

bonyroany said:


> I know, but it would seem that the bridle would rub the stubble, which would irritate the skin, if you know what I mean.


I cut my husbands hair with clippers and he wears a hat all day, he never complains about the stubble.


----------



## Muppetgirl

COWCHICK77 said:


> I cut my husbands hair with clippers and he wears a hat all day, he never complains about the stubble.


Haha! My husband clips his own head, and when I'm mad at him I let him go to work with the big hairy spot he missed on the back of his head!


----------



## nrhareiner

1322271927queen said:


> I think having a bridle path keeps the bridle from sitting wrong in the horses mouth (bit too high in the mouth or sitting uneven). Having a lump of hair stuck under the bridle probably makes it not fit as well.


Not really. All my reiners do not have a bridle path and I have never had any problems nor has my trainer or any of the other reiners I know who do not cut bridle path. It is all about how you train the mane.


----------



## Britt

I trim my horses around an ears length for the bridle and halter.


----------



## FlyGap

I don't bother. I just part and tuck.


----------



## Failbhe

I do clip a bridle path, I use the ear as a guide otherwise I'd probably clip it longer every time... :lol:

I like the look of it, and as I think someone earlier posted I like that definition of "this" is clearly mane, and "this" is clearly forelock.


----------



## Muppetgirl

nrhareiner said:


> Not really. All my reiners do not have a bridle path and I have never had any problems nor has my trainer or any of the other reiners I know who do not cut bridle path. It is all about how you train the mane.


I'm short, and I get really peeved fiddling around trying to pull the forelock forward away from the mane....most horses are agreeable and lower their heads down so I can't do it if they're not clipped....if I cannot reach to separate them out nicely....I just do it when I'm in the saddle....much to the chagrin of some horses! Haha!


----------



## nrhareiner

Muppetgirl said:


> I'm short, and I get really peeved fiddling around trying to pull the forelock forward away from the mane....most horses are agreeable and lower their heads down so I can't do it if they're not clipped....if I cannot reach to separate them out nicely....I just do it when I'm in the saddle....much to the chagrin of some horses! Haha!


 
Once the mane is trained there is nothing to it. Even know my mares mane falls just as it should to put on a halter or bridle. NO harder then if it was clipped plus it looks so much better with it all long makes the forlocks look longer and thicker.


----------



## bonyroany

COWCHICK77 said:


> I cut my husbands hair with clippers and he wears a hat all day, he never complains about the stubble.


They might not feel it, I'm not totally sure. It just makes me feel better to not cut it because a bridle is heavier than a hat and I know several men with buzzcuts who hate it when people rub their heads because it feels weird. I don't know though, just my opinion.  I also don't like the look of them. But it's just me.


----------



## Dead Rabbit

they just sick and tired of everyone making jokes and rubbing their heads. so its easier to say it "feels weird" (which still doesnt mean pain) than to get ****ed off and start swinging.


----------



## Saddlebag

There is always someone who makes a "profound" statement that winds up in print. Recently I read that the bridle path should be scissored rather than clipped. The reason being the clippers create an uncomfortable stubble whereas the bristles from scissoring will lie down. My question is, how the hell would someone know if the stubble under the bridle is uncomfortable? Or do they just think they know?


----------



## kayjmaz

*The choice is yours...*

Bridle paths are necessary when you are showing a horse. They are also very functional, and make tacking up easier. However, I find it beautiful when a horse is natural in every way. Scruffy manes and long whiskers seem so organic.


----------



## bonyroany

Saddlebag said:


> There is always someone who makes a "profound" statement that winds up in print. Recently I read that the bridle path should be scissored rather than clipped. The reason being the clippers create an uncomfortable stubble whereas the bristles from scissoring will lie down. My question is, how the hell would someone know if the stubble under the bridle is uncomfortable? Or do they just think they know?


Well, I don't _know_, but just like back in the '70s when riding without a saddle pad was a trend in the show ring, it seemed very uncomfortable for me, so I never did it. I didn't know if it was or not, but it just makes me feel better.  Didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## nrhareiner

kayjmaz said:


> Bridle paths are necessary when you are showing a horse. They are also very functional, and make tacking up easier. However, I find it beautiful when a horse is natural in every way. Scruffy manes and long whiskers seem so organic.


 
No they are not necessary when showing. I have been showing for almost 2 decades and do not cut a bridle path. It is also no more functional then a well trained mane. Actually less as you have to keep it clipped.


----------



## MaidenMare

It's simple enough to part the hair where the bridle goes, I don't see a path being necessary and LOVE my horses natural manes. Bushy long and unruly!


----------



## bonyroany

I also don't do them because I want them to have more hair to shake flies off with. Just a personal preference. There's nothing wrong with having one, I just don't do them.


----------



## Saddlebag

Sometimes trimming a bridle path depends on how thick the mane is. Even one just a little wider than the poll strap can make a big difference when bridling if the mane is quite thick and long.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I wasn't tying to make a fuss over what others do. I was just trying explain that horses don't have nerve endings like we do in hair follicles so the stubble shouldn't be a factor as far as feeling weird.

I could care less what others do as far as bridle or saddle paths


----------



## Tarpan

My boy currently has a (mangled) bridle path but I'm planning on letting most of it grow out. I try to avoid doing things strictly for vanity reasons, but I want him to have a thicker forelock. I scissor it because I don't own a set of clippers, don't show, and don't want to deal with desensitizing my horse to them for no reason.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr

All our horses get bridle paths. It makes it way easier then having to deal with mane that gets bulged up and tangled. 

And it is no different then a man with a buzz cut wearing a ball cap.


----------



## StopSquareSalute

I always clip a bridle path. All that hair under the headstall looks so irritating and IMO a bridle path looks much better.


----------



## stevenson

makes it easier to halter and bridle, no mane to get caught in the knot or clasp.


----------



## Piaffe

I also think bridle paths look way better/neater on a horse! I'm falling behind on several of my horses' bridle paths though...they look like wild ponies


----------



## moking

I usually trim mine with scissors too. Only about 1.5 inches or so/


----------



## cowgirljumper

My horses don't have bridle paths


----------

